# Creek Smallies



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

When do creek smallies start hitting again? I got the itch.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if you have the right spots, the right gear and the right technique you can catch them all year.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe they don't start coming in the rivers from Lake Erie until the water temperature is around 55 degrees F.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm quite far up the trib from the lake in Southern Medina County.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> if you have the right spots, the right gear and the right technique you can catch them all year.


I have a few deeper holes I know of, Whats the right technique?


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

i can't speak for the Erie tribs, but I grew up fishing on the big and little darby's west of columbus and i used to catch them from Nov.- Feb. with a jig head and live leech or leech imitation and a slow retrieve across the bottom have also caught quite a few in late feb. by accident fishing for saugeye with a jig and twister combo in other creeks throughout central ohio. Just my 2 cents hope this helps


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

In the Winter months... live chubs or shiners, float drifted just above the bottom in those deeper holes should give you the best chance to catch them. Look for eddies in the river, another spot where smallies don't need to expend much energy. A good way to catch those Pickrel or Pike your after too! Hook the minnows behind the dorsal fin to keep them horizontal. I assume it's the Black River you will be fishing... if you have access around River Corners Rd there's some good holes around that stretch.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I catch them all winter on my "home stream" the Kokosing River.My favorite bait is a very slowly worked black/blue Strike King Bitsy Bug jig/w a black Zoom Jr.Chunk.Some days they will hit the bait relatively hard,but in more cases than not it's a very light tick.Avoid riffles or slicks,look for slow,deep holes,if there's sunken wood in that deep hole,you've found the spot.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I catch them all winter on my "home stream" the Kokosing River.My favorite bait is a very slowly worked black/blue Strike King Bitsy Bug jig/w a black Zoom Jr.Chunk.Some days they will hit the bait relatively hard,but in more cases than not it's a very light tick.Avoid riffles or slicks,look for slow,deep holes,if there's sunken wood in that deep hole,you've found the spot.


copy that roger...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What about smallmouth in creeks down here in clermont county.I was wondering with the mild winter would it be worth the effort to get the waders out.What do you think?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Stampede said:


> What about smallmouth in creeks down here in clermont county.I was wondering with the mild winter would it be worth the effort to get the waders out.What do you think?


absolutely would be worth it if you can handle it. caught alot of smallies in much colder winters then this.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> I assume it's the Black River you will be fishing... if you have access around River Corners Rd there's some good holes around that stretch.


Yes, I will be fishing the East Fork portion in eastern Medina County. I fish by the oldmill dam to Oldmill rd. There is a good hole underneath the bridge and one about 50 yards up from there by the mill. I wanna start fishing Spencer Lake Wildlife Area. I found a few good holes by the rr bridge but had no luck with catching any. 

I'm changing up my tactics also. I was using panfish type rigs thinking they would be better for small mouth. I caught a few on a white rooster tail and Flash spinners. I'm gonna go plastics and upgrade my rod to my 7' medium action Berkley.


----------

